# Full Moon Frenzy



## Ivyridge (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello all I am new here this is my first post here but I needed some where to brag where people would understand. Last night we had 3 does all kid within 8 hrs. We only have 5 pregnant does so this is a big deal to us. Then the night got really interesting when we ended up with 2 sets of quads and a set of twins. With the triplets we had last week we now have 13 new babies. We are excited but exhausted. This is only our second year kidding. We doubled our heard overnight.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats on all your new kiddos! Now you know we are going to need some pics of these babies right


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! You were sure busy!


----------



## Ivyridge (Apr 27, 2013)

I could not figure out how to upload a photo here with the post once I already posted so their picture is in the kids section of the photos if you want to see 7 out of the 2 sets of quads. One little one is in the house getting stronger.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome IvyRidge! Second year kidding & double numbers. Way to go!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations! But StarMFarm, I know! PICS! Hello!!! LOL


----------

